# who wants a skyline?



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

hello from australia, i've been specking to a few people here about what it take to get skylines on the road there in the US, just trying to get some numbers of interested people to see if this would be a worth while investment??
Also if anyone has web addresses for correct info on the requirements needed to legally get skylines on the roads in the US would be helpful?
if this would apeal to you or you are looking for or know someone who wants a skyline leave an expression of interest post here!
may look into other nissans in the future if this pans out!
Cheers. Matt


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Misleading title...I would 'want' a Skyline, just couldn't afford it nor afford the process of getting it legal.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

If they're free, I'll take two please.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

thanks guys for showing the interest???


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm interested when I have the money saved up for one. How's that?


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

P.S. let us know what model skyline you want?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'll take an r34, twin turbo preferably, i'll let you choose the color. i'd like it by next tuesday. feel free to send two of them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

youre gonna have to hit up motorex.com.........and to be perfectly honest...this whole process of making skylines legal in the US is not so popular because of expense purposes.....plus u have to compete with motorex(the best)


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

we have some of the best skyline machanics in the world right here in my back yard, this is something we have been tossing up for a few weeks as ausie dollar is getting a foot hold again (not a good thing for this though), also some fantastic interior disigners for some style for the transfer.
What would it cost you to get a r32 gtr on the road including car price? US dollars!


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

try www.motorex.net


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Motorex might be the only way to get them into the US legally at this time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^Actually you can get any overseas car here legally. You just can't get it tagged/registered without proper emissions.

(iirc)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

who wouldn't. its all about the $$$ though man. its like a good 20K just for the legalization no?


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

www.Motorex.net can but i think that it costs a arm and a leg to make them legal


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

this is the kind of replys i,m looking for!
blueboost- when you say 20k just for the legalization no? ? Can you give us a little more info on what that means? over here we have to comply import cars as well?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

rsx84 said:


> this is the kind of replys i,m looking for!
> blueboost- when you say 20k just for the legalization no? ? Can you give us a little more info on what that means? over here we have to comply import cars as well?


I'm not quite sure, but you have to deal with Tariff, paper work, Emission (specially California), more paper work, crash test, more paperwork, modification to make sure that it will meet crash test and emission requirements, more paper work, AND finally, to do something like this I believe you'll have to have an operation in the U.S., that means a company, that means u gotta pay state and federal taxes... (donno about this last part tho), Good luck


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

*about importing skylines*

iv herd of some people importing them to canada then brining them down form there


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You heard wrong. The US will not allow cars not MADE for the North American market into the States, unless they are for track purposes. Besides, you can't import an R32 here yet either. 6 more months.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm.......20k.......that might get me a 300zx tt 


..........i need to win some lotteries


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

ok so far its looks like to import cars (skylines) into the US you need to firstly have a company in the US to work from then import taxes duties and more taxes, how do you guys cope, all we want to do is modify the cars to order over here then ship them to you! why carn't it be simple?
you see heres the thing over here i can walk up the road slap down $60000 drive away in an r33 gtr v-spec, thats aus dollars too, now these cars have been complyed to aus compliance so can be even cheaper??
we'll look a little further through my brother-in-law over there and see whats the end result!
P.S. if you have more info do reply?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

if you are really serious about it...i believe there is an online page of what federal regulations here require for the Skyline in particular. I just dont remember what it was....its on here somewhere though search for it


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Gsolo- cheers found it, by the looks of it its going to take me a while to work it out, whats relavent and whats not??might be a while before i post again!


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

I believe the issues with the Skyline here in the US concerns emissions, govt standards for 5mph bumpers and I also heard the windshield has to be replaced.

I'm sure there's more than that...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

audtatious said:


> I believe the issues with the Skyline here in the US concerns emissions, govt standards for 5mph bumpers and I also heard the windshield has to be replaced.
> 
> I'm sure there's more than that...


i can't imagine emissions being a problem cause japan is more strict than we are. most that i know are just standards for safety.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

it looks like what the problem is is that you have to provide 3 cars of each model to the wright department for them to look over, crash test, and provide you with thier recomendation for modifation! then all the other things shipping import taxes conversion and the rest.
All this is alot more than were looking to do at the moment what with our dollar as strong as it is, to much money involved at the moment! No wonder there is only one true place to get your skylines from over there!
Might try to see if we can get in touch with the department who Motorex used to try to get thier reports?? would make it cheaper!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> i can't imagine emissions being a problem cause japan is more strict than we are. most that i know are just standards for safety.


I believe they have higher octain fuel in Japan, which may have something to do with it as well.

Along with the safety standards of course....


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Do you know why the McLaren F1 is not legal in the US?

Because for it to be certified as a road legal test the US safety thing requires you summit something like 3-10 "sample" cars for them to crash and destroy. Now, with a car that cost 1 million dollars and only 3 were made a month or something... that's not exactly possible. The Skyline will have to go through the same thing more or less if you want to import that over. Also, emission is going to be a problem. U can get buy the federal standard probably just fine or just adding a Cat or 2, but you have to realize that California Air Resourse Board (CARB) have a MUCH higher standard then the Feds. In fact California have the toughtest emission standards in the world. Now you can make the car legal in 49 states, just not California, but that defeats the whole purpose doesn't it? What's the point of doing business in US if u can't sell to California


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

atomicbomberman said:


> Do you know why the McLaren F1 is not legal in the US?
> 
> Because for it to be certified as a road legal test the US safety thing requires you summit something like 3-10 "sample" cars for them to crash and destroy. Now, with a car that cost 1 million dollars and only 3 were made a month or something... that's not exactly possible. The Skyline will have to go through the same thing more or less if you want to import that over. Also, emission is going to be a problem. U can get buy the federal standard probably just fine or just adding a Cat or 2, but you have to realize that California Air Resourse Board (CARB) have a MUCH higher standard then the Feds. In fact California have the toughtest emission standards in the world. Now you can make the car legal in 49 states, just not California, but that defeats the whole purpose doesn't it? What's the point of doing business in US if u can't sell to California


so you dont sell to california...if someone in california wants it they have to buy it out of state and bring it in to state themselves then worry about it from there. Its not nice to you Cali's but its business


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

btw...you can't just put cats on it to make it carb legal in california. believe it or not but its illegal to put cats on a car never made with cats in california because you are changing the original emmisions equipment. If you replace TBI with MPFI that isnt' carb certified its not legal. this is common with V8 builders. they have such a hard time with mid-70's cars cause you can't do anythign to them (that is in comparison to other states). Even if it makes better tailpipe emmisions, carb is more worried about proper equipment before they sniff the tailpipe. Now i'm not from california so there are probably loopholes around this i dont know about...so dont go to hard on me about this, its just what i know from others experiences


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

hey look if it can be done then we will look at the best and easiest we can introduce the car into other areas for now then if you live in california, who want one then they will find a way to get one! it seems to be the crash testing rule thats the killer at the moment!


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

skylines from japan are made with cats as there emissions laws are very nasty in terms of all the things you need to do to get a car to pass! how would this relate to the rules for california?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm fairly sure it owuld pass in california. you'll want to do your own emmisions test to see what levels come out then compare it to carb's limits


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have actually done some extensive research on this topic cuz my friend and i found some skylines at a reasonable price... for legalization alone is around 20k or more.. Motex IS the only company that has rights to legalizing skylines since we do not have an equivalent car over here yet... thats why if you go through motex it cost 80K for a R34 GTR... its also expensive because they have to pay a good amount of money for each car that they bring to the US and for all the legal actions. My friend found a site were could get a R33 gt-s for like 10k plus 900 shipping but it would cost another 20k to legalize it.. if i had the money i would be interested but i can barely afford my 200sx.. good luck with the whole skyline thing, but you have to talk to our government and get all the legal sh*t down first.. its not cheap though, there are some big fees.. thats the reason they are mad expensive.. now if we got a car equivalent to a skyline the price would drop


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

motorex don't have the sole rights to import skylines, any one how can afford to donate 3 (at lease) cars of each model to the goverment to crash test can then import that model with all the other costs as well!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im not really saying that they have sole rights to skylines and import, but they are the only ones that can legally import them as of right now to the US.. Its not something that most companies will import cuz its a big expense to them and its not that easy for many people, but if you have some really good mechanics and can deal with the US government then you will probably be able to but most likely you will have to set up shop in the US as you guys probably thought that.. but i can probably tell you, you are still going to have to sell the cars for about the same as Motorex.. good luck with the project and let us know how it turns out


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

another thing to atomicbomberman 

remember that motorex is out of california and the majority of skylines originate from people that have or do live in california and they are legal in cali... the whole part of motorex and what they do is make them legal for all 50 states if you have the money to do so..... and japan does have strict emissions as a lot of people said.. just thought you would like to know


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont know much about all the politics and stuff....but if motorex has already done the crash testing for the vehicles......then nobody else shoudl have to should they? cause the model is already crash tested. although i just realized that that is after motorex did their work on the cars so unless you could exactly do what they did its impossible. all i can think of is that the way motorex does it coudl be copyrighted and the skyline would be crash test legal only under motorex skyline so anyone else would have to redo it. makes since  and the new Infiniti G35 is the new skyline. Its nothing special but you could import the new skylines in then swap in the RB26DETT into it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I remember reading the Motorex was given "exclusivity" on the legalization of Skylines, as they took the initative to crash test, and legalize them to begin with. It's a kind of monopoly, but it's not like they are the only company that has a monoply of sorts.
Other companies can import them, but they will not be street legal.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think I remember reading the Motorex was given "exclusivity" on the legalization of Skylines, as they took the initative to crash test, and legalize them to begin with. It's a kind of monopoly, but it's not like they are the only company that has a monoply of sorts.
> Other companies can import them, but they will not be street legal.


damn monopolies.. gotta hate them


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

A friend of mine a while back found another U.S. company that was legalizing skylines. The only part that sucks is he is a Honda lover and not a nissan Lover so he didn't save the name of the company......

since I wasn't there when he found it I can't say I know what the name is but he's a good friend so I'm sure he wasn't lieing about it....

He did HOWEVER say that the prices weren't near as expensive as motorex....


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

there are other threads in here about companies importing skylines, the only thing is the threads are about how (not so legit) these companies may be and what they want $$ before they start.


----------

